# Does anybody know any thing about PC Mighty Max ?



## smidgen

I found this site that has software download that will fix any computer problem for a price that is , I've looked for reviews on two search sites and can't find a thing about it , the only reviews are on their site.

http://www.pcmightymax.net/cgi-bin/view.cgi/google57/index.html


----------



## hewee

That should tell you something. Bet it will not fix anything unless you pay for it either.

I would say away from it.


----------



## smidgen

Hey Hewee:They do say it will cost you for them to fix like 29 dollars , on their site you can find a list of what it will cost for so many days to one year if I remember right. To even see what is wrong with your computer you have to download a 2.5 meg and I don't trust doing that to find out they might even make more truouble and I don't need more of that which in the past weeks I've had my share of spyware by downloading software to try . I can't seem to help myself I just have to see what's behind that door. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## hewee

You could get something like Norton Utilities or Norton Systemworks or V-Com's SystemSuite and System Mechanic.


----------



## sdman

This is to smidgen.
Did you try PC Mighty Max?
Thinking about purchasing it

thanks, sdman


----------



## smidgen

I decided to wait for someone else to try it,I'm chicken! I find it a lot safer to call on Tech Guy. I never did find any reviews. I also see on like MSNBC shopping? when they were selling computers they also give a lot of useless software ,but they had a piece of software that would find and fix any problem called digital lifeline , when I go there and click purchase it says not available yet, must be they have a contract with Home shopping and haven't gone public. If you would like to see the home page go here.

http://digitallifeline.com/dll/


----------



## renatev3

stupid me downloaded this program and now I can not get rid of it. It has slowed down my computer a lot since it pops up about every 15 minutes to tell me that there are 439 different things wrong with my computer. I have looked without results to try to remove the program - no such luck. Any help - please


----------



## hewee

renatev3 said:


> stupid me downloaded this program and now I can not get rid of it. It has slowed down my computer a lot since it pops up about every 15 minutes to tell me that there are 439 different things wrong with my computer. I have looked without results to try to remove the program - no such luck. Any help - please


Welcome to TSG renatev3 

You need to post up in the "Security help forums".
http://forums.techguy.org/f54-s.html

But make your own thread to post in.


----------



## msmaq82

I too downloaded , this does contain spyware, it downloads a synchronized clock?, saveware?, completely messed up my PC, blue screen stating a fatal error has occurred. I couldn't even get online for 4 days, but according to my sent mails, someone else was using my account! And it cost me $19.95 for 7 days, which ended 6 days ago, I had uninstalled it I thought with AOL spyware removal,free, and ad-aware from lava-- Sweden company. Now it's still popping up like it's mad that it's trying to be removed. Very insistant. Any suggestions?


----------



## hewee

Post in the "Security help forums" for help please.

http://forums.techguy.org/f54-s.html


----------



## daddio999

Although I can't swear to it my advice is to stay away.
Ever since I installed it my system has not been the same. Too many things happened and I am not a happy camper.


----------



## marypoppinsc

I used the PC Mighty Max program and felt kind of stupid because I Register Mechanic 4 on my pc and it does the same thing and more. I uninstalled it no problems. I feel Register Mechanic 5 is very good at keeping your PC Tuned Up. Especialy when you can buy it at Wal-Mart for $28.00 bucks.
:down:
Bert


----------



## joniesther

I was finally able to get rid of this pesty (& probably dangerous) PC Mighty Max program by downloading ZSoft Uninstaller from Freeware Files dotcom.
Thank God, because in less than 12 hours it was reaking havoc on my computer, not to mention my mental health. The last thing any of us need is to spend 8-12 hours trying to figure out how to get rid of a FREE download. At one point, I actually had to unplug the power from my computer, because something very fishy was happening and I could not shut it down. What can be done to get the word out?


----------



## SIR****TMG

Boy....im staying away from that program.............


----------



## nettle

smidgen said:


> I found this site that has software download that will fix any computer problem for a price that is , I've looked for reviews on two search sites and can't find a thing about it , the only reviews are on their site.
> 
> May be to late but you can use Pc mighty max without registering it all you do is run a scan go on to details click on the error left click on the mouse using copy and paste open regedit go to find,paste in column.sometimes they can be a little tricky to find but with a little persistence you can find them and repair them.A lot of the errors are reoccurring so to save time keep clicking on find.I have done this successfully on a few occasions and also with no problems as yet.I am sure i have no need to remind you of the dangers of deleting the registry and you do so at your own risk as do i,I am not an experienced user with only about 15 months experience,But i have lots of registry cleaners which i am experimenting with.And so far without any significant problems.Note i have recently bought a new hard drive and installed windows xp on the new drive.and there is no noticeable difference in performance.When you run a error free scan you will get a bottle of bubbly with a congratulations no errors found today and are minder
> to run the scan every 1-3 days.And also for you guys who cant uninstall it for what ever reasons 1 on windows xp you should be able to disable it in services which will prevent it starting up and being realy annoying.Unfortunately i cannot help on other operating systems as i only had millennium before and that was when i was realy crap.Otherwise a good start up manager will do the trick.Eg webroot spysweeper will do it you can download the trial and also system mechanic 5.there are probably loads of others but only know a few my self. Hope someone will find this useful.


----------



## marypoppinsc

nettle said:


> smidgen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this site that has software download that will fix any computer problem for a price that is , I've looked for reviews on two search sites and can't find a thing about it , the only reviews are on their site.
> 
> May be to late but you can use Pc mighty max without registering it all you do is run a scan go on to details click on the error left click on the mouse using copy and paste open regedit go to find,paste in column.sometimes they can be a little tricky to find but with a little persistence you can find them and repair them.A lot of the errors are reoccurring so to save time keep clicking on find.I have done this successfully on a few occasions and also with no problems as yet.I am sure i have no need to remind you of the dangers of deleting the registry and you do so at your own risk as do i,I am not an experienced user with only about 15 months experience,But i have lots of registry cleaners which i am experimenting with.And so far without any significant problems.Note i have recently bought a new hard drive and installed windows xp on the new drive.and there is no noticeable difference in performance.When you run a error free scan you will get a bottle of bubbly with a congratulations no errors found today and are minder
> to run the scan every 1-3 days.And also for you guys who cant uninstall it for what ever reasons 1 on windows xp you should be able to disable it in services which will prevent it starting up and being realy annoying.Unfortunately i cannot help on other operating systems as i only had millennium before and that was when i was realy crap.Otherwise a good start up manager will do the trick.Eg webroot spysweeper will do it you can download the trial and also system mechanic 5.there are probably loads of others but only know a few my self. Hope someone will find this useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ******************************************************
> Thanks I will try sometime when I am thinking straight. Marypoppinsc
Click to expand...


----------



## PoppaB

Hi.
My two bits worth. I paid for and installed MightyMax for 7 days. What a farce. Ran into all the mentioned problems, but was able to uninstall from Mighty Max options but still had grief with the computer operation, many things missing. Fortunately I had set a restore date and time before downloading. I was able to do just that and had a successful restore except for McAfee Virus protection which I had to reinstall. Then using my Registry First Aid program I deleted MightyMax from the registry. All seems to be normal again. I intend to send the distributor a rather scathing report and a copy to MightyMax, if I can find a reply site. I wish I had consulted this site before my rather hasty decision to purchase. If any of you that are having a problem with uninstall, (and I don't know why), have "restore to a previous date" capabilities on your computer, try it.

PoppaB


----------



## marypoppinsc

In my other post I mention that I felt stupid that I Paid for this 7 days of PC Help with Mighty Max. Because I had programs on my computer that were better then what I got from Mighty Max. I had no Problems uninstalling it. Sorry I have nothing else to add.
Bert


----------



## tomdale

:up:

I have been frustrated in the past at the frequent depleting performance of my computer over time. It was getting slower doing processing commands and more frequent freezing or crashing of programs occurred. Firewalls, spyware and virus protection did not seem to improve the performance. I also had been doing my system clean-up regularly and had bought software to remove bugs and used Spybot to clean out anything that gets past the spyware. Eventually I would call in a technician at $90 - $165 a pop to fix the problems which slowly returns in several months.

Not any more! I happened upon PC MightyMax site that promised a program that would forever keep my computer running smoothly. In fact it would let you download their software and have it check your system and give you a report of the problems. I did download the software and found that a majority of the errors found had to do with the system's registry. I remember my technician saying "Never touch anything to do with the Registry" Now I know why - failures and corruption of the registry is the main source of PC malfunctions. The technicians know this and they stick in their software to correct the errors and voila - the problems are solved. With great trepidation I paid the fee to activate the software repair and to my amazement my computer worked after rebooting. In fact it never worked so well. Microsoft Works didn't screw up my system causing the dreaded locked blue screen anymore. The weird screen clicking in and out on booting the computer stopped. New software additions didn't cause malfunctions in the system any more.

The greatest part, though, was that the new software was constantly picking up errors in the background as I was using the system. Every now and again it would send a pop-up saying several errors needed to be corrected, which you could do at the time or wait to the end of the day when you could run the checking software and all of the errors would be corrected when you restarted the computer. I don't have any more crashes, freezes or software conflicts. My computer works like it did when I first bought it. I haven't had to call a technician in months.

Another thing that I like about the software is that you can just get a week's lease to try it out at a lower price to fix up your computer - then float along until problems get worse again and renew for another week months down the road. Personally I have chosen to pay the yearly fee and know that I have 365 days of complete protection and it costs about the same price as one technician's visit.

The product is called PC MightyMax and you can access the software at the following link:

http://pcmightymax.net/go.cgi/368400tda

I hope you enjoy having no more hassles with you computer like I do. It sure saves a lot of lost, frustrating computer downtime. You are free to pass along this email to your friends and relatives

Expert reviews: http://www.pcfixreviews.com/pc-mightymax-review.html


----------



## marypoppinsc

I would stay away from PC Mighty Max , Because of all the troubles I have heard about it.
When it I first ran a scan saying that my PC had 400 and something errors on it . After I paid for the week I ran a scan and found there was 6 errors or something like that. I did not see any improvement. I had no problem uninstalling it.
I recommend PC Pit Stop to run a free PC check up.
www.pcpitstop.com
Marypoppinsc


----------



## hewee

Expert reviews from who? http://www.pcfixreviews.com/ seems to be part of http://www.pcmightymax.net/cgi-bin/view.cgi/zen411/index.html

Does no say where any of the reviews came from.

Stay away from this software. It's blocked by my hosts file and others for a good reason. 
Also note the things others have said here that is not good.


----------



## tomdale

Yes you may only have 11 problems at the end of the seven day period but by the end of the month you will have over 300 (11 x 30=333). this software is a registery cleaner not a bug or virus corrector. See review by PC experts when it was first released:
http://www.pcfixreviews.com/pc-mightymax-review.html


----------



## hewee

Hello it is a review they did on there own and not a review by others. 
You better reread this thread.

Or are you from PC Mighty Max?


----------

